# Weeds?



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I am pretty sure two are Quack grass? 
I don't know about #3. 
I am trying to educate myself but I need to know if I am wrong.
They snap before roots come up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It does not look like quack. I don't see any auricles.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Tall Fescue? Crabgrass? Those blades are thick!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Compare it to barnyard grass.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Here is how it grows. In a poor section of my yard.


----------

